# RS 6 Reps + Matte Black Vinyl= Good times



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

Since I wanted to see what matte black 19's would look like and at the same time not commit to it, I had an epiphany. Vinyl Wrap my wheels. Although not for an amatuer or faint of heart its somewhat cheaper and not permanent, and as a plus it will protect my wheels from curbage.....so feast your eyes..


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

very impressive! looks good, would like to see some more light on them though and another pic!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (keefboz)*

cool stuff!


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

Man...that had to of been a complete bitch getting the vinyl to stretch into the lug holes. How'd you'd accomplish that section of the wheel exactly? I may experiment with this and my fat 5's for a new look...


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

Heat gun or hair dryer in my case....you got to heat the vinyl and then stretch it....Also you have to use premium cast vinyl which is the most expensive but good stuff...also take your time...I did one wheel and that i'mma have to redo because it didn't turn out to well...lots of air bubbles and ish.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: RS 6 Reps + Matte Black Vinyl= Good times (joes280)*

That's an awesome idea. How long do you think it will last before it starts peeling?


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: RS 6 Reps + Matte Black Vinyl= Good times (mbaron)*

It will last long after I'm tired of it...probly a couple years...rated for 5yrs but with rock chips and ish probly realistically like 1or 2


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

That's impressive, but it's hard to see how perfect they are in that lighting....I'd like to see some shots out in the daylight...
What did the materials cost you?

Sean


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

man, you did quite an impressive job. Where did u pick up the vinyl at ?


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

don't brake too hard...or it's gonna melt...


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (everso)*

no it won't melt unless the rims get over 350, which at that point the tires would start to melt too...remember I used a heat gun thats 500degrees to conform it...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (joes280)*








nice job! that looks really good.

_Quote »_protect my wheels from curbage
 
Maybe if it's a styrofoam crub







won't do anything against a real one.


----------

